# d-link ebr-2310 router causes slow access, dropped connections



## mc_k-mac (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there,

Ever since setting up my new D-Link EBR-2310 router so that I could connect both my PC and PS3 to the internet, I've experienced very poor performance. Web surfing is very slow, with pages taking a long time to load, sometimes not loading completely, and sometimes not displaying at all. My email program frequently fails to send-receive. My PS3 is often unable to sign in. The problem is somewhat intermittent, as occasionally things work normally. 

I've checked the configuration utility and everything seems to be set up correctly. I turned off the firewall on the router and that seems to help a little bit, but the problems persist. I checked the logs for the router and it is blocking incoming TCP connection requests constantly, like multiple times a second. Incoming UDP packets are regularly getting blocked as well.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## mc_k-mac (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello, thanks for responding. I should have mentioned in my OP that it's a wired router. 

Network drivers and firmware are the latest versions. I reset the router to default and reconfigured. No luck.

Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may also try these:

Move the network cable to a diff port in the router.
Update the Router's firmware.

Is the issue occurs mostly at night time or day?


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

try turning off the Upnp option in the router. worked for me when my ps3 was giving issues


----------



## mc_k-mac (Jan 14, 2010)

@2xgrump - I tried a different port on the router but it doesn't seem to make a difference. The problem is more pronounced during the evening, but it occurs at all times.

@Rotary Bunta - I have turned off upnp. I'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd update the Router's firmware to the latest version. I would check the PS3's gaming ports in your firewall if it's open.


----------

